# Living in an apartment



## jordanalyse (Apr 9, 2015)

Soon I will be moving into an apartment and I'm not positive but the unit I may be looking into may be all carpet.

I like to give my bun room to run around and plan on getting him a new cage, but obviously letting him run around will be problematic with carpet. What is the best thing I could put down on the floor to prevent an accident? I was thinking something like yoga mats, and I could put his cage in the corner on top of it.

Also I want him to be limited to a certain space, is there some kind of playpen that I could get?

Lastly, he's a pretty relaxed rabbit but I want to encourage him to exercise and play a little more, what could I do?


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 9, 2015)

Is he litter trained? Does he chew carpet? (Is he neutered?)
I haven't really had a problem with my rabbits chewing carpet. We were renting when I took the photos below. My prior rabbits didn't bother carpet either. But I know that some rabbits will chew carpet. 

The yoga mats might also be chewed by some rabbits. Rolled linoleum can work to protect carpet if needed -- provided bunny can't get to the edges. You can use an exercise pen to create a limited roaming space. I'll attach another photo of how I make use of exercise pens. They come in so handy for any rabbit owner since they have so many uses. 

To encourage bunny to make use of those exercise areas, entice him with interesting things to explore. Cardboard boxes with doorways cut out, plastic or cardboard tunnels... Just change things around now and then to provide new interest. Rabbits are curious little fellas.


----------



## jordanalyse (Apr 9, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> Is he litter trained? Does he chew carpet? (Is he neutered?)
> I haven't really had a problem with my rabbits chewing carpet. We were renting when I took the photos below. My prior rabbits didn't bother carpet either. But I know that some rabbits will chew carpet.
> 
> The yoga mats might also be chewed by some rabbits. Rolled linoleum can work to protect carpet if needed -- provided bunny can't get to the edges. You can use an exercise pen to create a limited roaming space. I'll attach another photo of how I make use of exercise pens. They come in so handy for any rabbit owner since they have so many uses.
> ...


 Yes he is neutered! He likes to chew on walls but I've never had him on any kind of carpet. He is essentially litter trained but he does have accidents sometimes. I was considering getting a large exercise pen and putting his cage in it, where would I get a good one? I'm mainly concerned he'll have an accident and stain the carpet and would feel comfortable if I had some protection under the X-pen, I dont think he'd chew it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 10, 2015)

I got my exercise pen through amazon -- it's the Midwest brand and is 30" in height.
The white pen in the photo was from Petsmart. 

Hopefully his accidents are only poos and not urine. Usually litter trained rabbits are 100% with urine in the box. But the lino will protect your carpet in either case. Just be sure the edges of the lino are beyond the pen walls.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 10, 2015)

he ll love the room and esp. running around ( while this is viewing from my two )

they will get at the corners of the toe board, carpet ( for some odd reason ), pooping ( that is a giving ), etc ...

I would invest in a good vacuum and a carpet cleaning vacuum ... and I would say, your good to go IMO =0)


----------



## jordanalyse (Apr 10, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> I got my exercise pen through amazon -- it's the Midwest brand and is 30" in height.
> The white pen in the photo was from Petsmart.
> 
> Hopefully his accidents are only poos and not urine. Usually litter trained rabbits are 100% with urine in the box. But the lino will protect your carpet in either case. Just be sure the edges of the lino are beyond the pen walls.



What do you think of this? I was planning on buying two to make it larger.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083ZWYWG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 10, 2015)

jordanalyse said:


> What do you think of this? I was planning on buying two to make it larger.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083ZWYWG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 

That's only 24" in height, so too short. Plastic isn't ideal either since bunnies might chew it. 

This one from amazon already comes with 8 panels (so similar to buying 2 of the pink ones - for the price of one of the pink ones). Just be sure that you get the 30" height (or taller):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H904WI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## MILU (Apr 11, 2015)

** Blue Eyes: -> Bunny on a keyboard!!! -> hahah 

Jordanalyse - Put some treats in the places where you want your bunnies to jump  Make sure they see the food.

Another thing is sometimes they won't go around much in front of you.. but when you're not there anymore, there they go to explore and run, jump and binky all over. Mainly at 2 a.m. - if you're awake he'll do all of that in front of you...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 14, 2015)

Nancy used to bring some of ours to class. I put a blue plastic tarp down and then a piece of carpet on top of that. We had two playpens from petsmart I joined together se there was enough room for pans, their hutch and stuff as well as room to run and any accidental urinations were contained by the tarp under the carpet.


----------



## Larissa (Apr 21, 2015)

I haven't had a problem yet *knocks on wood* with Emma and the carpets. She actually refuses to go on the tile in the kitchen and bathroom. She will start scratching the carpet if she's bored, but she doesn't do it hard enough to damage it at all. 

To play, I'll give her treats that are in a closed toilet paper roll, lots of cardboard boxes, chew toys everywhere, etc. Though she seems just as content to play around in my closet or explore under my bed. I was also thinking of bunny-proofing my balcony and growing a herb garden for her to go out in, as she really likes to look out from the screen of the door.


----------

